# How many time do we need to repeat, "Rubber side down!"



## OneFastMiata (Aug 4, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> The Miata wouldn't be going fast enough to not make the chicane.
> 
> Anybody who thinks that a Miata is as fast as an M3 on the track is smoking some GOOD stuff.


I have to agree with roadster, I know of several miatas ( in my own driveway no less) that would blow the preverbial doors off a bmw, straight line, or track use. Not being rude or mean, just stating the facts.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OneFastMiata said:


> I have to agree with roadster, I know of several miatas ( in my own driveway no less) that would blow the preverbial doors off a bmw, straight line, or track use. Not being rude or mean, just stating the facts.


I would like to see the cars. And saying that your Miatas can blow the doors off ANY BMW is a large stretch. ANY BMW would include the PTG M3 GTRs of last year. 

Some numbers?

0-60?
1/4 mile?
Times at a track?
Braking 60-0 or 70-0?

Can you make a Miata run around a stock BMW, sure. Heck I can make an old VW Bug drive around most stock BMWs, not that it would be much of the actual Bug left. 

Can you then make that BMW faster than that Miata, of course. Remember all those things you can do to a Miata can be done to a BMW to make it faster.


----------



## OneFastMiata (Aug 4, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> I would like to see the cars. And saying that your Miatas can blow the doors off ANY BMW is a large stretch. ANY BMW would include the PTG M3 GTRs of last year.
> 
> Some numbers?
> 
> ...


sure, you can turbo a BMW, but you'll be hard pressed to get it down to the same weight as a miata, even starting with the lightened track versions. Yes, Ive raced TC Kline cars and AC Schnitzer (sp), Dinan M3 coupes etc.

Im not trying to start a flame war, just stating my case. I have 3 miatas. Two turbocharged stock 4 cylinder motor miatas and one Monster Miata.

My big turbo 4 cylinder went [email protected] My small turbo autocross car frequently takes FTD ( fastest time of day) for CENDIV and regional auto-x event. I must confess I dont run too many road race days due to my lack of proximity to a track ( putnam is the closest). My Monster has a mildly built motor and a 125 wet nitrous kit for extra (wheee), big brakes etc, full track trim but ive not had it at the drag strip or the road race track.

All my cars have coilovers/koni's. Four piston calipers, vented rotors, porterfields, etc and are well set up in the suspension dept.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Can you then make that BMW faster than that Miata, of course. Remember all those things you can do to a Miata can be done to a BMW to make it faster.


But not for the same money.

You can make my $4000 car faster than most BMWs out there (not counting the high-end exotics like the GTR, of course) for less than the new cost of an E46.

Results? We don't have enough BMWs come out to autocrosses locally, or either BMWs or Miatae at drag races.  When the BMWs do come to the autocrosses, they don't come out on top (see www.wwscc.org and the Results section). Bob Bundy's Miata was faster than any of the cars at a Bremerton track day (that included many BMWs from out local club) except for one 'Vette.

I'm not bangin' on BMWs, I love 'em, otherwise I wouldn't be here. But if your deisre is a cheap fun track car, it's hard to beat a Miata. And if you run it into a wall, unlike a GTR it's easily replaced.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> ...snip...But if your deisre is a cheap fun track car, it's hard to beat a Miata. And if you run it into a wall, unlike a GTR it's easily replaced.


So like BMW fenders for some on this board, a Miata is a wear item?  :angel:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> So like BMW fenders for some on this board, a Miata is a wear item?  :angel:


Four-wheeled wear item. :rofl:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OneFastMiata said:


> sure, you can turbo a BMW, but you'll be hard pressed to get it down to the same weight as a miata, even starting with the lightened track versions. Yes, Ive raced TC Kline cars and AC Schnitzer (sp), Dinan M3 coupes etc.
> 
> My big turbo 4 cylinder went [email protected] My small turbo autocross car frequently takes FTD ( fastest time of day) for CENDIV and regional auto-x event. I must confess I dont run too many road race days due to my lack of proximity to a track ( putnam is the closest). My Monster has a mildly built motor and a 125 wet nitrous kit for extra (wheee), big brakes etc, full track trim but ive not had it at the drag strip or the road race track.
> 
> All my cars have coilovers/koni's. Four piston calipers, vented rotors, porterfields, etc and are well set up in the suspension dept.


True, you will not get most BMWs very light, although starting with an E30 chassis will help a LOT versus an E46. Although the BMWs tend to have more displacement, therefore the potential to make more power if you want to go totally wild.

I am not trying to flame either, I like Miatas. Preferably fried.  Just kidding, I think they are neat cars, and have looked fairly seriously at doing Spec Miata.

But stock to stock, the Miata is not as fast as an M3, and equivalent mod levels, I still think the BMW would be faster.

And yes, I said equivalent level, not equivalent cost. Yes, the BMW is a LOT more expensive to mod to high levels. Although you could make a case of equivalent cost compared to original new purchase price for each car.


----------

